# MISC | Regular night trains in your country



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

Does your country have regular night trains which run between cities? I don't mean trains with beds and so, but normal trains, starting after 01:30.

In The Netherlands we know the following night services. There are no additional charges for these trains:


----------



## yaohua2000 (Dec 26, 2008)

Simply toooooo many here... in China


----------



## TheKorean (Apr 11, 2010)

Last Amtrak train in the Northeast Region leaves around 9:30 PM and arrives at DC or Boston around 7 in the morning.


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

I know France has some nightly services such as iDNight (iDTGV) which is a TGV service, and Corail Lunéa which is a nightly services over the classic routes.


----------



## Alseimik (Aug 30, 2010)

Its a bit hard to get through in Denmark, but there's IC train around every hour between 00:00 and 04:00 (AM) departing from the larger stations on the main lines, and the last regional train is departing about midnight


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

Zurich region night network (weekends)










All wide-depicted lines (SN#) are suburban trains. They run every hour: schedule

Lausanne also runs a night service on weekends, with trains operated both by SBB-CFF-FFS and LEB 










http://www.service-pyjama.ch/horaire.html


----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

How about Germany and Belgium, the UK? No idea about these countries.


----------



## AlexNL (May 27, 2010)

Belgium doesn't have any nightly services, everything grinds to a halt there around midnight... I don't know why, because I do feel there is potential between the major cities (Brussel, Antwerp, Genth and Leuven).

UK: I don't know about the UK, all I can find is information about sleeper trains on the NRE website, but nothing about regular trains.

Looking at departure times for London stations (using the DB Timetable program) shows me there are still trains, but these appear to be mostly airport express trains. Throughout the night there are no services on the Tube (because of maintenance reasons) and I don't think there are as much buses either.

Germany: most I can find is the international CityNightLine services, the D-Nacht services and the EuroNight services. These are all international services. I can find some trains starting early (such as 4:25 AM) but no real night trains.

I've looked at the DB Timetable for Berlin Hauptbahnhof, and appearantly there is a lot of train activity throughout the night at that station. However, almost all of it are RegionalBahn and RegionalExpress trains. The last intercity service leaves at 12:35 AM and the intercity services after don't start before 4 AM.


----------



## sidney_jec (Jun 10, 2005)

India has so many long distance night/day trains that it would deserve a thread of its own :lol:


----------



## link_road_17/7 (Aug 16, 2007)

In the UK, there are 'overnight' services on a few lines.

First TransPennine Express run between Manchester Airport - Manchester, then split towards

Bolton, Preston, and Blackpool North
Huddersfield, Leeds and York
Sheffield.

Previously overnight trains also ran to/from Durham, Newcastle, Doncaster.

Northern Rail run a 0338 Liverpool Lime Street - Manchester Airport, via Chat Moss/Manchester Piccadilly. Years ago, under FNW, this ran as a stopping train via Warrington Central (CLC Route).

First Capital Connect run overnight services between Bedford and Three Bridges/Brighton, serving Luton and Gatwick Airports, but may be suspended as a through service at the moment due to the Thameslink works. There is also a Great Northern Route service with an arrival/departure around 3am-ish to/from Peterborough.

London Midland run early hours service to/from Northampton, via Watford Junction and Milton Keynes Central. Popularly known as 'The Vomit Comet'.

East Coast run a very unusual either SO/SuO overnight service between Newcastle and York, part replacing the former TPE service.


----------



## sekelsenmat (May 20, 2008)

This thread lacks a definition of night train. Is it just a train running in the night? If yes, then in Poland there is a huge amount of night trains in all major lines. Trains in Poland make huge routes, and they don't travel particularly fast, so lots of trains make part of their trajectory during the night.

Now, if a night train means a train with beds, then the amount of routes and times is much, much smaller, but still all major lines should have a couple of services each night to different destinations. In particular I know the services Wroclaw-Lvov (1 train per night) and Varsaw-Netherlands (don't remember in which city it ends)


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

The only "night" train services we have in Australia are the overnight ones, they are:

*CountryLink XPT* - Sydney to Brisbane nightly. Train travels from Brisbane to Sydney in daylight.
*CountryLink XPT* - Sydney to Melbourne nightly (both directions).
*Indian Pacific* - Sydney to Perth via Adelaide twice per week. 3 night journey.
*The Ghan* - Adelaide to Darwin via Alice Springs twice per week. 2 night journey.
*The Sunlander/Tilt Train* - Brisbane to Cairns nightly. Takes one day and one night to do the journey (for example you leave Brisbane at 7:00am, to arrive in Cairns at 7:00am the next morning).
*The Inlander* - Townsville to Mount Isa twice per week. Takes one day and one night.
*The Westlander* - Brisbane to Charleville twice per week. Takes one day and one night.
*The Spirit of the Outback* - Brisbane to Longreach twice per week. Takes one day and one night.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

^^ Do you know about the financial figures for those multi-day trains in OZ? Usually they are money-bleeding machines, at least in the other rich-big-English-speaking-sparsely-populated countries that have them, Canada and US.


----------



## Suissetralia (Oct 13, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Do you know about the financial figures for those multi-day trains in OZ? Usually they are money-bleeding machines, at least in the other rich-big-English-speaking-sparsely-populated countries that have them, Canada and US.


These are mostly tourist trains. It would be insane to go from Darwin to Melbourne by train on a business trip (I've done several of these trips, that one included), as it would take around 5 days (if possible, because The Ghan and The Overland do not have coordinated schedules, so you might have to wait 4 days in Adelaide to change trains, which is what I did in this case). And yes, they run a profit, as they are pretty expensive (specially the cabins) but people is willing to pay it for the experience.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Suburbanist said:


> ^^ Do you know about the financial figures for those multi-day trains in OZ? Usually they are money-bleeding machines, at least in the other rich-big-English-speaking-sparsely-populated countries that have them, Canada and US.


The Indian Pacific and The Ghan are both profitable, as sleeping cars on those trains are marketed (and priced) for tourists, for example the cheapest sleeper car from Sydney to Adelaide costs AU$500 one way. However the "coach class" seats are priced for the Greyhound bus demographic, and are often cheaper than flying, for example Sydney to Adelaide costs AU$130 one way.

With the Queensland night trains (Inlander, Westlander, Spirit of the Outback, Sunlander/Tilt Train), the price gap between "coach class" and sleeper cabins is not as large. For example, a one way ticket from Brisbane to Cairns is AU$181 in coach, while the cheapest sleeper ticket is AU$279. Queensland Rail is required to have massive state subsidy as a result.

With the CountryLink XPT, the coach seat between Sydney and Melbourne is $92, while the sleeper is AU$273. This, like the QR services, is heavily subsidised by the state goverment.


----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

The Long Island Railroad runs 24/7 on Trunk lines and in the City Terminal zone , also the Future East Side Access will run 24/7. Theres rumored that Metro North might form a Urban Terminal zone and run that on a 24/7 basis.


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

The UK has few such routes to have any night services. 

The only ones I know of i there's an hourly service from Bedford to Three Bridges (just after Gatwick Airport) between 2300 and 0400 although at the moment this involves a shuttle bus from London St Pancras to London Bridge due to engineering works.
The last train to Brighton leaves at 0100 from London Victoria, but then the first one leaves at 0400 which isn't much of a gap. In between they still go hourly but terminate at Three Bridges like the Bedford trains. Slowly things are getting more and more 24hours down here though. Southern trains have just pushed back the last trains to everywhere from London to about 0000-0030, I'd imagine they'll introduce a later Brighton train on Fridays and Saturdays before too long by extending one of the Three Bridges trains.

First Great Western run an hourly out of Paddington, but I don't know where it goes.


----------



## zaphod (Dec 8, 2005)

I think there are or at least used to be some stops on the Amtrak network that would get a random long distance train at like 4:00 AM when it passed through-not a good thing.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Sweden has a few nighttrains, mostly seasonal.

Stockholm-Storlien (Ski-resort)
Göteborg-Storlien 

Malmö-Berlin with 3,5h ferry

Ceased lines 

Stockholm-Malmö 
Stockholm-Luleå


----------



## Silly_Walks (Aug 23, 2010)

I think it should be made clear that the topic starter was talking about regular trains doing a night service, NOT sleeper trains.


----------

